# Steel City 1.5 HP Model 65200 Dust Collector



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, I didnt realize that SC went out of business. It sucks to lose a major player in the game esp considering that I like the granite stuff.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you mind letting us know how much was it and where did you get it from. I have a Steel City Shaper and have no issue with it. If I was in the market for a new dust collector I wouldn't have an issue buy this one, out of business or not.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Pardon me, but can you show me where it says Steel City is out of business? I can get to their website here .


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/117747/steel-city-tool-works-ceases-operations


----------



## guyswoodshop (Mar 12, 2013)

That is too bad they went out of business. I have one of their table saws (purchased 8 yrs ago, it's a tank and very well built), and one of their drill presses recently purchased. Their customer service was excellent. When I got the drill press, the run out was almost .008, I emailed them and they shipped me an entirely new head for it. no questions asked.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

It was purchased at Johnson's Workbench in Charlotte, Mi. It was normally $499, I got it for $375.


----------

